# Weird shifting problem - JD 4020



## farmersam (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Folks,

We have a 1969 John Deere 4020. A while back I began having shifting problems: If I put it in 5R, I need to fully let out the clutch for at least a 2 full seconds, or I will only be able to shift it into 5, 4, and 7. If I don't fully let it out, I'll have to turn the tractor off, turn it back on, place it in park, let out the clutch, and then I'll be able to put it into 6. The clutch was also not smooth anymore. I had the local reputable mechanic look at it, . He found the transmission was in need of an overhaul. That made sense - this tractor was used on our dairy farm from the get go with weights and fluids mowing hay, chisel plowing back in the day, and harvesting forage.

Well, the tractor came back after the with the transmission overhauled and the clutch back to normal, but the shifting problem still there. He came by to look at it, was perplexed. He said maybe it was the shifter itself...then he promptly went out of business. 

What do y'all think? Is it a improperly tightened pressure plate? I would think it would be all gears.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Trans overhauled could indicate several things. How much clutch pedal free travel is present? What parts were replaced? I'll guess your tractor has worn shifter drum or worn synchronizers.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I’m guessing this is a syncro trans not a power shift? I rebuilt my syncro shifter with new bushing and pins this winter do to having issues shifting it into higher gears and it made huge difference.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ranger518
I'm also guessing this 4020 has a SR trans due to the fact PS has no ""5R designation"" on shifter


----------



## farmersam (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry fellows, yes, it's a Syncro. I need to dig out the work receipt from the mechanic and see what he replaced. I don't know at what point does a "transmission overhaul" and a "shifter overhaul" merge together. I bet he didn't replace any of the syncro bushings or pins. He might have done the shifter drum. This is very helpful and I'll reply again with how I fix it.


----------

